# B 7610 lift arms



## Rmattes (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm a new owner of a used Kabota B 7610 w/ belly mower and bucket. not having any 3 point hitch attachments I removed the lift arms to give better access to the draw bar. Ok my question is why won't the mower lift with the rear lift arms removed ?


----------



## dh100m (Dec 4, 2011)

you need the lift arms the linkage from mower deck goes back to them as you

raise the arms the deck goes up


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yup! Yup! My BX 2200 is that way too. You can adjust the arms quite a ways outward with the lateral adjustments to allow better access while leaving the arms in place.


----------

